# What made this?



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

The US Mint?


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

6thMichCav said:


> The US Mint?


Nice


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

In woods probably chipmunk in open field probably gopher .


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Cicada killer wasp


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Ground squirrel. Tiny bastards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Radar420 said:


> Cicada killer wasp


Nice call.
https://njaes.rutgers.edu/fs040/


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Interesting .


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Dish7 said:


> Nice call.
> https://njaes.rutgers.edu/fs040/


They are pretty interesting if you ever get the chance to observe them. They can dig their tunnels and drag cicadas surprisingly fast.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh man I hate those wasps. I’ve seen those this year and a ton of the very black/purple mud wasps. They’re huge and maybe the same thing. 

No thank you. huge NOPE. 

I can handle the standard wasp and spider or leach or whatever but any large wasp creature throws me right out of my skin, and some. 

Shoot I had a dragon fly the size of a softball behind one my our household curtains and I was spooked. The thing was easy 8 inches wide. I should have taken a picture.

It sounded like a sparrow or small finch was stuck on my window. 

Signed, 

Not a bug guy, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Had a bunch of the big blue mud wasp this year under my deck .They catch Katydids and seal them in their nest for the kids to eat .They can sting but are not real aggressive but we watch the grand daughter sometimes and didn't want to push it so i blasted them .Scary when they fly a foot from your head .


----------

